# FR: avantages à / de + infinitif / nom - préposition



## nboisson

*les avantages à or de parler une langue étrangère?*

Could you tell me which one is correct of these 2 options in French? I have seen both used in different books and I am unsure?

Thank you.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, "avantage à" n'apparaît que dans une seule expression :

"avoir avantage à..."

Dans tous les autres cas, ce sera "l'avantage de..." (avec un article, donc)


----------



## OLN

« Les avantages *à* parler une langue étrangère sont ... » (Les avantages qu'il y a à + infinitif)
« Quels sont les avantages *à* parler ... ?» 
ne me paraît pas discordant.

Pour un profit ou un bénéfice, je ferais suivre _les avantages *de*_ d'un substantif.
Pour exprimer un privilège, mais c'est un autre sujet : avoir l'avantage de + verbe.

Lire ceci, peut-être :avoir avantage à faire qqch / avoir l'avantage de faire qqch


----------



## geostan

avantage à + infinitif / avantage de + nom


----------



## Misanthrope

"Avantage à la défense / à l'adversaire".
Cas particulier ? Je n'en trouve pas d'autres...


----------



## OLN

Le sens n'est pas le même que dans "les avantages à + infinitif".


----------



## fedora1022

Hello, everyone. 
Should it be 'à' or 'de' after 'avantages' in:
'Bien qu’il faille reconnaître qu’il y a des avantages à marcher au collège, il y a des inconvénients comme...' 
I never know which one to put in my sentences. 
(And does my sentence even make any sense?) Thank you.


----------



## Yendred

Il y a déjà une discussion à ce sujet :
avoir avantage à faire qqch / avoir l'avantage de faire qqch

Sinon que voulez-vous dire par "marcher au collège" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Il y a des avantages *à*_ + infinitif.



Yendred said:


> Sinon que voulez-vous dire par "marcher au collège" ?


Probablement _aller au collège à pied_.


----------



## Bezoard

En résumé, 
_Il y a des avantages à aller au collège à pied_
mais
_L'avantage d'aller au collège au pied est qu'on fait de l'exercice._


----------



## Fletch_1995

Bonsoir,

Je me demandais si vous pourriez m’aider à traduire ma phrase de la langue anglaise vers la langue française.

Voici ma phrase en Anglais : List one of the advantages of learning with apps.

Voici ma traduction : Notez/Listez l’un des avantages d’apprendre avec des applis/applications.


Est-ce que j’ai bien compris la règle :

On utilise ‘avantages de’ quand un verbe à l’infinitif suit l’expression mais on peut également suivre l’expression par un nom (par exemple : quels sont les avantages d’internet).
On utilise ‘avantages à’ après l’expression figée ‘il y a des avantages à’ (par exemple : il y a des avantages à protéger l’environnement).

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide à l’avance.

Passez un bon week-end.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'emploierais en effet la préposition _de_ dans votre cas :

_Donnez un avantage *d'*apprendre avec des apps._

P.S.: C'est hors sujet dans le forum grammaire, mais cela n'a pas beaucoup de sens de _lister un X_. On ne peut guère parler de « liste » qu'à partir de deux éléments.


----------



## Fletch_1995

Merci beaucoup @Maître Capello. J'apprécie votre aide.


----------



## OLN

_ De _me va bien aussi. _Un des avantages d'apprendre... est... _
On peut d'ailleurs remplacer le complément par un nom :_ Un des avantages de l'apprentissage de... est... _



Fletch_1995 said:


> Est-ce que j’ai bien compris la règle :
> 
> On utilise ‘avantages de’ quand un verbe à l’infinitif suit l’expression mais on peut également suivre l’expression par un nom (par exemple : quels sont les avantages d’internet).
> On utilise ‘avantages à’ après l’expression figée ‘il y a des avantages à’ (par exemple : il y a des avantages à protéger l’environnement).


Je n'ai pas encore trouvé la règle écrite et me demande ce qu'il y a là de figé , mais *à* pour moi n'est pas incorrect si l'on sous-entend _y avoir_ _un avantage à + infinitif. _Ça donne :   _Citez un des avantages qu'il y a *à* apprendre X à l'aide d'applis._

Exemples en ligne :
_... l'un des avantages à être installé dans ce pays est qu'il y a une culture de la syndicalisation._ (Le Monde)
_L'un des avantages à posséder un véhicule électrique réside dans la simplicité de son entretien. 
L'un des avantages à domicilier son entreprise à Paris est ..._


----------



## Fletch_1995

Merci pour votre explication et les exemples @OLN 😀


----------

